# RIP Thea The Royal



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Just now i have found my baby dead. She hasnt been dead long but im heartbroken. She was the best snake in the world and i dont know what i will do without her. She was an absolute angel and anyone that met her would of thought the same. We dont know why she died. Am in tears writing this.

Rest In Peace my baby and thank you for giving me over a year of happiness. You will always have a special place in my heart and i will never forget you. Love you princess sleep well.


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

RIP Thea. 

I know it feels hard now but time heals most wounds hun HUGS XXXXXX


----------



## adam_jones (Feb 25, 2009)

im sorry to here about hope u stop crying soon i do agree she was a truely awesome snakey and my fave out of ur little zoo


----------



## *jax* (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry Selina Thea was a lovely girl I will really miss her. She got me into my snakes.
I found this pic of Thea xxx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwwww thanks Jax i will never forget my special girl. She was more than just a snake.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sel. She was a lovely snake indeed x


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the support. Am possibly thinking about getting another later in the year but cannot bear to atm.


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

R.i.p.


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------



## JamieAldridge (Sep 5, 2009)

Realy Sad Reading This Hope You Are Ok, I Would Be More Than Devostated If I Found My Baby Royal Dead :shock:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I am still upset over it. Cleaned her tank the other day and cried when i found a bit of her shed.


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

r.i.p thea sorry for your loss selina i know whats its like to lose a beloved pet


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

georgiex said:


> r.i.p thea sorry for your loss selina i know whats its like to lose a beloved pet


Thanks hun. Have had to send the male off to get him feeding as i couldnt cope with another death. She was my absolute baby.


----------

